# *~* THE NEXT GENERATION GROUP BUILD POLL *~*



## lesofprimus (Jan 19, 2010)

OK Gentlemen.......

Here we go, the new Group Build Poll that will decided the following 2 years Builds.....

Please pick ur 8 favorite Builds that u would enjoy participating in the most... We can all see who picks what, so any meatballs who vote more than 8 times get banned for a week...

Below is a listing of our current set of Builds and the dates involved....

Feb 1st, 2009-May 31st - Defense of The Reich
May 1st-Aug 30th - Pacific Theatre of Operations
Aug 1st-Nov 30th - Mediterranean / North Africa Theatres
Nov 1st- Feb 28th, 2010 - Heavyweights (Bombers/Tank Busters/Anti-Shipping)
Feb 1st-May 31st - D Day/Invasion Stripes
May 1st-Aug 30th - Cold War Protagonists/Armor at Kursk *Split Build*
Aug 1st-Nov 30th - Battle of Britian
Nov 1st, 2010-Feb 28th, 2011 - Commonwealth/Night Fighters *Split Build*
Feb 1st-May 31st - VVS/Eastern Front 1941-45 *Split Build*


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 19, 2010)

"Wildcats from across the globe". LMAO!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 19, 2010)

U didnt vote for it??? 

Shame on u, u know how many different Wildcats we could shove down Terry's maw????

Comeon, think of the joy it'll bring to him, the hours he can spend looking at all our quality workmanship, with a plane thats so near and dear to him....

Cast ur vote for the Terry Fox Especial Extroidinair...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice.....


----------



## imalko (Jan 20, 2010)

Tough choice. Some great proposals there, but I manage to narrow it down to 8 and vote.

Wildcats Across The Globe Group Build...? I'm sure Terry will be delighted...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 20, 2010)

I've done my dash and no Wildcats to be seen


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 20, 2010)

Done


----------



## A4K (Jan 20, 2010)

Vic Balshaw said:


> I've done my dash and no Wildcats to be seen



Echo that!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey, Terry just tried to vote all 8 times for the Wildcats Across the Globe!!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 20, 2010)

As of right now it looks pretty close as far as the polls go.


----------



## DBII (Jan 20, 2010)

vote early and vote often, done

DBII


----------



## rochie (Jan 20, 2010)

voted for my eight, i'm sorry Terry had to do it


----------



## Airframes (Jan 20, 2010)

Sod off !!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'll take it that you won't take part in the 'Ter....Wildcats Across The Globe' GB then, no? Shame....


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 20, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Sod off !!



I suppose I could help you with the details on this aircraft for you Terry!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm sure that he'd be delighted Paul!


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 20, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> I'm sure that he'd be delighted Paul!



Ohhh I will be good and lay off the Wild cat, I will look for a nice looking British Martlet!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 20, 2010)

B*ll*cks !!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 20, 2010)

Better make it a Mk. I, Mk. II and a Mk. III then....


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 20, 2010)

Poor Terry....

The only viable explaination as to why u cant participate in the possible Wildcat Build is that ur dead, so get ready to break out the F and X decals...


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 20, 2010)

I think we should ALL do that one scheme...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 21, 2010)

....and then when finished, send them all to Terry!

Btw, about the _Home Country Modern Aircraft _, what counts as 'modern', 80's, 90's....60's, 70's? Wouldn't mind do a 1/48 JAS 39 Gripen, but if I can, I rather do a Hasegawa 1/48 J35 Draken....


----------



## imalko (Jan 21, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> ....and then when finished, send them all to Terry!
> 
> Btw, about the _Home Country Modern Aircraft _, what counts as 'modern', 80's, 90's....60's, 70's? Wouldn't mind do a 1/48 JAS 39 Gripen, but if I can, I rather do a Hasegawa 1/48 J35 Draken....



Jan, as I understand it refers to aircraft currently in service with Air Force of your home country. In case of Serbia that would include MiG-21bis among others for example.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2010)

Done my choices, could have gone out to a dozen....


----------



## A4K (Jan 21, 2010)

imalko said:


> Jan, as I understand it refers to aircraft currently in service with Air Force of your home country. In case of Serbia that would include MiG-21bis among others for example.



Mine would be sadly be too easy then...no fighters anymore... (Got a P-3K Orion lined up though, maybe a C-130H afterwards...)


----------



## Airframes (Jan 21, 2010)

I can't make a choice - I'm dead!


----------



## DBII (Jan 21, 2010)

Terry votes 8x for the Wildcats! 

DBII


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 21, 2010)

Terry, no you cannot vote for the Wildcat 23 times... now stop sending me PM'S !


----------



## Airframes (Jan 21, 2010)

I'd rather vote for the Blackburn Botha! Now there's a loser - maybe we should have a 'Worst aircraft to see service through someone's poor judgement' class !!


----------



## DBII (Jan 21, 2010)

That would be a fun GB. 

DBII


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 22, 2010)

Airframes said:


> I can't make a choice - I'm dead!



Aw sh!t.....Who are we gonna Razz now


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 22, 2010)

imalko said:


> Jan, as I understand it refers to aircraft currently in service with Air Force of your home country. In case of Serbia that would include MiG-21bis among others for example.



B*ll*cks! I wanted to do a J 35 Draken! Not the biggest fan of the Gripen, but there you go....


----------



## ozhawk40 (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm ready. When do we start? Huh?


----------



## imalko (Jan 22, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> B*ll*cks! I wanted to do a J 35 Draken! Not the biggest fan of the Gripen, but there you go....



 Well, you can always do Draken for Cold War GB if I'm not mistaken...

On the side note, I would be delighted if I could do Grippen with Serbian insignia but that's not gonna happen any time soon I'm afraid. In a situation when most of our aircraft are grounded it would be too much to hope for.


----------



## ellis995 (Jan 22, 2010)

i've voted ( no wildcats  )


----------



## Airframes (Jan 22, 2010)

Thank *%$ for that!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 22, 2010)

We need more Wildcat votes dammit.....

Catch22, DBII, Heinz, ozhawk40, rochie, Wildcat... These are my TRUE friends here on the site I guess.....

Im gonna start banning u guys if u dont pony up...


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 22, 2010)

lesofprimus said:


> We need more Wildcat votes dammit.....
> 
> Catch22, DBII, Heinz, ozhawk40, rochie, *Wildcat.*.. These are my TRUE friends here on the site I guess.....
> 
> Im gonna start banning u guys if u dont pony up...



I really had no clue.... talk about unexpected. That Wildcat would vote for Wildcat? Doesn't add up.


----------



## ozhawk40 (Jan 22, 2010)

lesofprimus said:


> We need more Wildcat votes dammit.....
> 
> Catch22, DBII, Heinz, ozhawk40, rochie, Wildcat... These are my TRUE friends here on the site I guess.....
> 
> Im gonna start banning u guys if u dont pony up...




Go for it Dan. The "Great Wildcat Build" absolutely must happen.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 22, 2010)

Grr!, Mumble, growl, mutter....bunch of ....think I'll take up flower arranging, or needlecraft..or...or...ballet...bl**dy Wil...thingamybob !!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Grr!, Mumble, growl, mutter....bunch of ....think I'll take up flower arranging, or needlecraft..or...or...ballet...bl**dy Wil...thingamybob !!!



Hey......I thought you were..er dead!? in this thread....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Grr!, Mumble, growl, mutter....bunch of ....think I'll take up flower arranging, or needlecraft..or...or...ballet...bl**dy Wil...thingamybob !!!



Hey......I thought you were..er dead!? in this thread....

....Even I've got a couple of Wild(CENSORED) thingamajigs in the stash!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 23, 2010)

imalko said:


> Well, you can always do Draken for Cold War GB if I'm not mistaken...
> 
> On the side note, I would be delighted if I could do Grippen with Serbian insignia but that's not gonna happen any time soon I'm afraid. In a situation when most of our aircraft are grounded it would be too much to hope for.



Hey Igor! Why not do a Gripen anyway, do her as an 'what if' in your country's colours.....8)


----------



## Airframes (Jan 23, 2010)

Ah Wayne, I'm the walking dead !


----------



## rochie (Jan 23, 2010)

lesofprimus said:


> We need more Wildcat votes dammit.....
> 
> Catch22, DBII, Heinz, ozhawk40, rochie, Wildcat... These are my TRUE friends here on the site I guess.....
> 
> Im gonna start banning u guys if u dont pony up...



cant you rig the vote Dan, you are a mod after all !!!!


----------



## imalko (Jan 23, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Hey Igor! Why not do a Gripen anyway, do her as an 'what if' in your country's colours.....8)



I shall see... Good idea though.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 23, 2010)

Yeah! If I remember correctly, Terry voted 8 times for the Wildcat GB.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 23, 2010)

imalko said:


> I shall see... Good idea though.



No, noo, nooo, noooo......._not_ I shall see. Do it! Doo iit! Dooo iiiit!


----------



## DBII (Jan 27, 2010)

It is looking like we will not be doing a Wildcat GB. 

DBII


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 27, 2010)

I think with the sucess of the upcoming Split Builds, we'll be seein the Wildcat Build...

Im going to tally up the votes here soon and get the decisions thread made out....


----------



## Airframes (Jan 28, 2010)

Looks like there's going to be a Messerschmitt and Focke Wulf GB then! Good stuff should come out, but I can't help thinking it's very similar to the first GB, in some ways at least. Still, a great excuse for me to build more Luftwaffe types!


----------



## kgambit (Jan 28, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Looks like there's going to be a Messerschmitt and Focke Wulf GB then! Good stuff should come out, but I can't help thinking it's very similar to the first GB, in some ways at least. Still, a great excuse for me to build more Luftwaffe types!



Don't forget the ACES GB.


----------



## imalko (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm surprised only 31 members voted so far. One would expect much more voters...


----------



## DBII (Jan 28, 2010)

I can vote again....go wildcats.

DBII


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 28, 2010)

I think we can use the Messer and Focke Builds in conjuntion with a Split Build, kinda keep it mixed up some...

Possibly, cause I also like the idea of some of u guys Building something u normally wouldnt do....

Like myself for example.... I would never have picked Gabreski's P-47D as a primary choice, but for the D-Day Build thats what Im doin....

So it does pay off....


----------



## DBII (Jan 28, 2010)

Good choice Dan. 

DBII


----------



## Airframes (Jan 29, 2010)

Dan, don't know if you're interested, but a new figure has just been released of Gabreski, which looks brilliant. Can't remember who it's from, or if it's 1/48th or 1/32nd scale, but I can soon find out if you want one to go alongside the P47.


----------

